# FreeBSD 12 (or 13) on Dell R730/R630 servers?



## Peter Eriksson (Jan 23, 2021)

Curious if someone has managed to get FreeBSD 12 (12.2) running on Dell R730xd servers (or R630/R730 - same motherboard)? 

I have 11.3-11.4 running just fine, but 12.2 just locks up during boot (even causes the "serial-over-ipmi" to disconnect).

(X2APIC has to be disabled to get 11 running, but other than that it works fine)


----------



## Peter Eriksson (Jan 23, 2021)

Just to get back to myself - the same 12.2 kernel boots just fine on another similar machine (also a bleeding edge kernel built from git/main). 

Now on to why the other machine doesn't like it. Sigh.

(Both are Dell R730xd with 512GB RAM, dual Intel Xeon E5-2620 2.1GHz CPUs, with HBA330 SAS controllers and Intel X710 10G ethernet network cards. One difference is that the one that locks up is using a quad-port X710 card, the one that boots have dual two-port X710 cards.)


----------



## aponomarenko (Jan 26, 2021)

Peter Eriksson said:


> Curious if someone has managed to get FreeBSD 12 (12.2) running on Dell R730xd servers (or R630/R730 - same motherboard)?


Yep, we have one probe of R730 currently: https://bsd-hardware.info/?probe=4389b1ce81

Please commit yours to the database in the case of successful installation.


----------

